# moving companies



## Jamesalbonn (Oct 5, 2015)

planned to ship from California to west Virginia,i found lots of moving companies i got confused please guide me to choose best company.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Nearly all moving companies offer free estimates. Call two or three and get their estimates for what you're going to ship. You don't necessarily want to take the lowest bid - but ask all the questions you have and take good notes.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## StellaJefferson (Sep 8, 2015)

According to Yelp, NorthStar Moving Company is amongst the best. However, it's best to get their free quote first.


----------



## Linuxpro (Jan 28, 2013)

If you decide to use Graebel Logistics (no recommendation), get a "disposable phone" and a "disposable email". You may consider it, even if you use a different logistic company.

My employer used Graebel about five years ago to move to San Francisco. They sold my personal mobile phone number, and email to every bank, car dealer, and real-estate agent in Northern California. I was getting calls for months, and to this day still get SPAM email solicitations that say, "Congratulations on your recent relocation to San Francisco".

I even got solicitations form some daycare and preschools. The funny thing is, I was 45 and single at the time. I had a vasectomy long ago. I have no children.

Some of my other colleagues had similar experiences with them.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Unfortunately, that's the way with most US based companies these days. They'll sell your details on to whoever will pay for them. (Part of the reason there is a huge hassle currently between the US and Europe on data privacy.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Linuxpro (Jan 28, 2013)

I have since moved to Singapore. I have a handful of disposable SIMs that I use when I visit. They are good for two weeks. I use them when I visit the USA! The numbers are disposable! 

Magazines and newspapers are the worst! They sell all your info to those public info search sites. I just deliberately misspell my name in order to twart them. 

I have been using my brothers' address over four years. I order stuff from Amazon, etc. That address never shows up anywhere so I know I can trust Amazon. 

When my former spouce and married years ago, our mailbox was full of mail to "Mr and Mrs" when we got home from the honeymoon. I used a made up address when my wife and I got married last year in California.


----------



## Jamesalbonn (Oct 5, 2015)

Thank you all...


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Jamesalbonn said:


> planned to ship from California to west Virginia,i found lots of moving companies i got confused please guide me to choose best company.


Depending on what you move Pods or similar companies may be an option. We were very satisfied after our last cross country move.


----------



## Linuxpro (Jan 28, 2013)

I like the "pod" idea!


----------



## jagjeet (Oct 6, 2015)

can you suggest me more for ship...Thanku


----------



## Jamesalbonn (Oct 5, 2015)

*Shipping Tips*



jagjeet said:


> can you suggest me more for ship...Thanku


Be clear with below
1.How much does it cost to ship a car?
2.Why Multiple Auto Transport Quotes Is Necessary?
3.How To Choose The Reliable Auto Transport Company?
4.How to make for cheap auto transport insurance and liability coverage?
5.How to choose auto transport companies based on reviews?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Frankly, if you're moving within the country, why would you bother to ship a car? And if you're moving to the US from outside the country, you're well advised not to bother as car prices (particularly used car prices) are generally pretty low.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Jamesalbonn said:


> Be clear with below
> 1.How much does it cost to ship a car?
> 2.Why Multiple Auto Transport Quotes Is Necessary?
> 3.How To Choose The Reliable Auto Transport Company?
> ...


This is an immigration forum not a moving company.

Take a friend with you and call it a three day road trip. Pay him/her a return ticket. Otherwise contact several moving companies and ask for price quotes. They will also tell you about coverage that is included in shipping. The rest is up to you. If you have a lien on the car the lender determines the coverage required plus you will need a release to be able to register the vehicle in the new state.


----------

